# Ote UPDATE



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello all! It's been a while since I posted. I've been busy keeping up with Ote's health issues. I'll post a general update for those of you who aren't friends with us on Facebook (www.facebook.com/peyotebella.kieffercolby). As many of you know, Ote had gotten blood work done as a precaution at her pre-spay appointment. Her liver enzymes came back "slightly elevated." She was non-symptomatic at this point, and the vetrinarian did not feel that we would need to do further testing soon after. I disagreed. Ote is my baby and I will do whatever I can to keep her healthy and happy. Earlier this week I noticed bruising on Ote's ear, knees, and feet. I took her to the vet promptly and they took blood for a CBC test (white/red blood cells) and a relaxed acid bile test (tests the liver enzymes without prior testing). The CBC test came back normal, thank goodness; the relaxed acid bile test again came back elevated. I took her this morning for the full acid bile test which she was required to fast for 12 hours for. Blood was taken first thing, then she was fed, and they took more blood an hour later. This will determine if it is in fact a liver shunt that is causing the elevation. If it is, she will either be sent to a specialist to get a sonogram to determine the severity of the shunt, or we will start medical treatment in order to get her to a stable condition. I would like to keep surgery as a last resort, especially if she is non-symptomatic. The vet is thinking that the bruising and liver shunt are not related. I did not see the vet that we typically see; the veterinarian who has examined Ote the past two times we have visited the office seems much more educated and trustworthy. She has Ote on a Vitamin K supplement and another medication (I can't think of the name right now) until further notice. I like that she is not resorting to surgery first thing, she wants to put her on vitamins first off to see if her condition improves. Ote's blood work results will be back Monday morning, I will post when I know more. Please keep her in your thoughts & prayers!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Ote. I hope that the vitamins and supplements work. My vet, also, doesn't rush into surgery. I like that. 

I hope it is not severe and all goes well!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Sweet ote! She is definitely in my prayers! You are such a good mama xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Hope she feels better!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Did she have a prolonged bleeding time? Is that why she is on vitamin K? Did they say what is causing that? Have they checked for vonwildebrands disease (a clotting disorder)? Just didn't want you thinking that vitamin K was just a 'supplement vitamin.' It is given specifically for prolonged bleeding time, a clotting problem.

If you can think of the other medication she is on, we might be able to help you more on knowing exactly what is going on.

Do you have the lab values in front of you? How high was the ALT? What was the bile acid test reading?

so sorry she's having these problems. Keep us posted.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Awww poor Otie! I hope that you get some answers soon and they can figure out what is going on.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So sorry to hear this about Ote. I am going through liver issues with Lulu as well. She is taking medication and is on a liver cleansing diet at the moment. I will keep Ote in my thoughts and prayers. Please do the same with Lulu.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Great to see you and Ote back on here. I saw the post on facebook, as well as her beautiful pics! 

I do hope everything works out, and my Chi Nation sends her their love!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you everyone for thoughts & prayers!  



Brodysmom said:


> Did she have a prolonged bleeding time? Is that why she is on vitamin K? Did they say what is causing that? Have they checked for vonwildebrands disease (a clotting disorder)? Just didn't want you thinking that vitamin K was just a 'supplement vitamin.' It is given specifically for prolonged bleeding time, a clotting problem.
> 
> If you can think of the other medication she is on, we might be able to help you more on knowing exactly what is going on.
> 
> ...


She was having extreme bruising on her ear, legs and feet which is the reason they gave her the vitamin K. No skin was broken, but the bruising led him to believe that there was a clotting issue. The vet said it also promotes liver health & function. She is on this for 30 days. Lactulose is the other medication that she is on. 1 ml twice daily. I believe the ALT was 80, not sure of the relaxed bile acid test. I am getting a full print out of all her test results Monday when I go in to find out the results from the test today. I will definitely keep you all posted! Thank you so much for all your help, you always have the best advice. 



lulu'smom said:


> So sorry to hear this about Ote. I am going through liver issues with Lulu as well. She is taking medication and is on a liver cleansing diet at the moment. I will keep Ote in my thoughts and prayers. Please do the same with Lulu.


Oh no! What is involved in the liver cleansing diet? I will definitely be keeping little Lulu in my prayers. She's too cute!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

So sorry about Ote, prayers coming her way.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok. Lactulose is excellent. Glad she is on that. Helps to break down the ammonia that is produced and get those liver enzymes back down. Sounds like she is in great hands. Wishing only the best for her!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww sweet Aly, I'm sorry you girls have so much on your plate right now. 
I will keep you both in my thoughts. Wishing little Ote good health. Hugs.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

proudpeyotemama said:


> Oh no! What is involved in the liver cleansing diet? I will definitely be keeping little Lulu in my prayers. She's too cute!


It is 2 cups of any whitefish--they specifically name Cod or Pollack. The diet calls for 1 1/2 cup russet potato and 1 1/2 cup of sweet potato but my vet doesn't like russet potato, so I go with 3 cups sweet potato, 1 1/2 cup zucchini, 1 1/2 cup squash, 1 1/2 cup carrots or celery (I alternate both). Boil the potatoes and vegetables and poach the fish, then mix it all together. I feed Lulu 1/2 cup AM and 1/2 PM. The recipe last for about 3 days. It also calls for infant multi-vitamin to be given 1 time daily. I could really tell a difference in Lulu's behavior (just acted like she felt better) after 3 days on the diet.

She is also finishing up two antibiotics and taking a medication with milk thistle in it that I'm not sure how long she will be on.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor Ote. Aly, I hope you are okay through all of this too! It's nice to hear from you. Please keep us updated on Ote's condition, I know we are all concerned. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks again everyone! It's so nice to have a group of people to "vent" to about this situation and get advice from. Lots of love! 



Brodysmom said:


> Ok. Lactulose is excellent. Glad she is on that. Helps to break down the ammonia that is produced and get those liver enzymes back down. Sounds like she is in great hands. Wishing only the best for her!


I've been researching the diet change for dogs with liver conditions. Most say to avoid high protein foods & to go with Hill's L/D Formula. I know that Hill's doesn't have the best rep for quality, but at this point should I be concerned with that or just do what is recommended? She is currently on Blue Wilderness Small Breed, along with RAW & only Blue, Wellness & Zuke's treats. All are high protein. I thought I was doing what was best for her, but I guess I wasn't. Thank you so much, as always, for your advice!  



~LS~ said:


> Aww sweet Aly, I'm sorry you girls have so much on your plate right now.
> I will keep you both in my thoughts. Wishing little Ote good health. Hugs.


It has been crazy, but I'm glad we are finally figuring out what is going on with her. It's hard not having her "dad" around to help make decisions & for moral support, but I'm getting through it. Thank you LS!



lulu'smom said:


> It is 2 cups of any whitefish--they specifically name Cod or Pollack. The diet calls for 1 1/2 cup russet potato and 1 1/2 cup of sweet potato but my vet doesn't like russet potato, so I go with 3 cups sweet potato, 1 1/2 cup zucchini, 1 1/2 cup squash, 1 1/2 cup carrots or celery (I alternate both). Boil the potatoes and vegetables and poach the fish, then mix it all together. I feed Lulu 1/2 cup AM and 1/2 PM. The recipe last for about 3 days. It also calls for infant multi-vitamin to be given 1 time daily. I could really tell a difference in Lulu's behavior (just acted like she felt better) after 3 days on the diet.
> 
> She is also finishing up two antibiotics and taking a medication with milk thistle in it that I'm not sure how long she will be on.


Does Lulu love it!? Ote tends to be a picky eater but that sounds like a delicious meal haha!


----------

